

Ask HN: Does anyone have recommendations for a web based kb/help docs system? - jsm386

I'm looking to move away from our current help system solution - where we use clunky (won't name names) software to generate html/xml files of content/indexes that we then upload. It then adds basic searching. It is a beast to update, and the JS that powers it weighs in at nearly 2 megs.<p>I've been looking at http://68kb.com/. Has anyone used it? Does anyone have other, similar software to recommend? php based/mysql database is what I'm looking for, ideally.
======
GrumpusWumpus
There's phpmyfaq which looks more like the specific tihng you have in mind,
but I really think a wiki is a better idea.

Mediawiki is the best choice if you don't need to do funny stuff like setting
up closed groups.

But like jacuesm said, the trac wiki is also nice but only if you intend to
use the other trac capabilities IMO.

~~~
jsm386
thanks - that looks really promising.

------
ScottWhigham
That looks really nice - I like it. I've used Cerberus Help Desk in the past
and it was nice. ZenDesk, Kayako, Helpspot, and more fill this gap. Check out
this past link: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=404963>

~~~
jsm386
Thanks - those looks pretty nice, but we already have separate support
ticketing/live support chat systems, all of which are integrated separately on
their own into our app. We're just looking for a simple KB system like 68KB. I
just wonder if there are others out there...

------
d-ash
We have used <http://kbpublisher.com/> It's pretty clean and powerful.

------
jacquesm
I've just started using Trac after some hints here (I wanted a self-hosted
solution), and it comes with a built in wiki.

------
makecheck
A wiki is really good for this, such as MediaWiki or Trac.

